# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  my 3d printing objects - Picture - videos

## Zep To

Tekken Jin Kazama

SAM_1703.jpg




__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________

Minecraft figure

SAM_1577.jpg




__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________

Super Mario

SAM_1629.jpg




__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________

Penguen

SAM_1705.jpg




__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________


Have fun

----------


## Zep To

Gaming Computer case

Attachment 8705

----------


## Zep To

3D Printed toothbrush holder minions


plastic PLA
Printtime 16h
Printspeed 30mm/s
Layerheight 0,2mm
Nozzle 0,5mm
Nozzletempe 220 C
Heatedbed 55 C


Enjoy Video.
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1358853
SAM_1720.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

Love the computer case :-) 
That is a very clever bit of design. 
Gave me some good ideas for a mini itx case.

----------


## Zep To

thx you  :Smile: ))

my new Project is a gift box
enjoy the Video

SAM_1767.jpg



stl. file download link
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1377242

----------


## Zep To

3D Printed Tripod Head

----------


## cordelljenkins73

Ohh wow! these look amazing! I didn't know 3D printing had come so far along!

----------


## Zep To

3D Printed Spiral Vase

----------


## Zep To

Pikachu Pokemon

----------


## Zep To

Soldering

----------


## Zep To

3D Printed Minecraft Sword XXL

----------


## herculesboat

Thanks for sharing!!

----------


## Zep To

Minecraft Pickaxe

----------


## curious aardvark

That's a big printer to make that frame in one piece !

----------


## Zep To

yes
y = 400mm
x = 380mm
z = 310mm

----------


## Zep To

Hello here I present to you a 3D printed linear axis.

Enjoy the Videos

----------


## Zep To

3D Printed House

----------


## curious aardvark

schone, aber 
weniger reden mehr Videos :-)

lol for those oif us who aren't fluent in german: more video less talking :-)

----------


## Zep To

thanks  :Smile: ))

----------


## Zep To

Karambit CS:GO

----------


## Zep To

Bastion Overwatch

----------


## curious aardvark

why make it look like it's made of lego ?

----------


## Zep To

Overwatch Reaper

----------


## yoda3d

Your models are beautiful :Smile:

----------

